# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Natyre e Virgjer,Efekte Brutale

## benseven11

Pamje nga zona e virgjer Ah-Shi-Sle-Pah ne San Juan County, New Mexico
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ah-Shi-...ess_Study_Area

----------


## benseven11

Capo D'Orso,Palau, Sardenja, Itali

----------


## benseven11

Soreq Cave Israel (Shpella Soreq ne Izrael)

----------


## benseven11

Three Mary. Atacama Desert, Chile 
3 Mariet,shkretetira Atakama,Kili

Northern Ireland. Giant trail.

Plazh i fshehte ne ishujt Marieta  Meksiko

----------


## benseven11

Melissani Cave in Greece(Shpella Melissani Greqi)

The Giola Lagoon in Greece

Nje liqen i vogel grope ne fshatin Lotofaga ne jug te ishullit Upolo ne Samoa ne Paqesor
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotofaga

----------


## benseven11

Lotofaga ne jug te ishullit Upolo ne Samoa ne Paqesor


Klayar Beach, Pacitan, Jawa, Indonesia

----------


## benseven11

Cave(Shpella) Jomblang, Central(Qendrore) Java, Indonesia

----------


## benseven11

Shpella ne Tajlande,Provinca Pang Nga .

----------


## benseven11

Garni, Armenia


scary,lol

----------


## benseven11

Stone Kona in Kasha-Katuwe Tent Rocks National Monument. New Mexico.

----------


## benseven11

Czech Republic, Adrshpahskie rock.

Guri Kerpudhe,ne Cappadocia, rajoni Anatolia Qendrore,Turqi

Ne New Meksiko.

----------


## benseven11

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## benseven11

Millenium Cave, Espirito Santo Island, Vanuatu.,
Shpella Mijevjecari,Ishulli Shpirti Shenjte,Vanuatu ne Jug te Oqeanit paqesor.

----------


## benseven11

Devils marbles(Mermeret e Djallit) ne Tennant Creek,Australia.

Uluru,Cope  shkembi gelqeror,monolit,nje cope shkembi gjigand, kompakte.
Ndodhet ne pjesen qendrore te shkretetires Australiane.Lartesia e shkembit 348 m
Perimetri i shkembit 9.4 km(5.8 milje)

Den Na Zin Wilderness ,New Meksiko

----------


## benseven11

Watkins Glen State Park, New York, USA.

----------


## benseven11

Garganta del Chorro Gorge, Andaluzia, Spanje.
Thellesia e kanionit 180 metra.Ngushtica maksimale 10 metra

----------


## benseven11

White Pocket,Arizona USA

Halong Vietnam.

Gur ne forme maceje ne Halong Vietnam.

----------


## benseven11

Gur Gjigand 200 metra i larte ne El Peñón de stone Guatape.
Columbia(Latin Americas)ne maje te gurit eshte nje restorant.
Shkalla zik zak qe shkon lart ka 659 nivele,hapa.
Per tu fut ne restorant duhet paguar 5 dollare fee.(4 euro)
Lartesia mbi nivelin e detit 2135 metra(7005 feet)

----------


## benseven11

Restoranti ne maje te shkembit.
Bota e 4-t restorant me pamje qesharake,rrethuar me tela me gjemba lol.
Restoranti na e paska emrin Malta ,lol

----------


## benseven11

Kanioni i Antilopes,Arizona

----------

